# 17 Zoll Gamer Notebook, bis 900€ , need help.



## Begin-Tov (7. März 2009)

Hallo, ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet ein gutes gaming-fähiges Notebook zu finden, ich hab schon ziemlich lange rumgesucht und finde keines,doch bevor ich das Wagnis Eb** eingehe, hoffe ich einfach mal auf kompetente Hilfe, noteb**ksbilliger und geizh**s sind mir bekannt und bieten nicht das, was mir vorschwebt. 

mfg, Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Driver76 (7. März 2009)

Also, sag mal was du so drin haben willst zb core 2 duo oder welche spiele auf welcher auflösung


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2009)

also,  wenn nbooksbilliger nix passendes hat, dann wirst du anderweitig kaum fündig werden. mehr als ne 9600m GT mit DDR3-RAM und ne dualcore mit ~ 2GHz wird für das geld nicht drin sein. allerdings is ein 2GHz-mobile stärker als ein 2GHz desktop. und ein T5xxx is besser als ein T3xxx bei gleichem takt.


----------



## Begin-Tov (7. März 2009)

2,26 ghz mindestens, 3 mb cache 1066 fsb,|   4gb ram ddr3, 64 bit vista, 32 würde aber auch gehen, eine grafikkarte besser als 9650 gt mit 1024 vram, ddr3 ram bei graka ebenfalls,
 250gb festplatte, ansprechendes notebookdesign, genug usb,also standard stuff , am besten noch garantie ^^ spiele wie cod4 flüssig, empire total war auf ansprechender performance, starcraft 2 , crysis, also neueste spiele auf anspruchsvollem niveau.

Danke soweit, falls ich etwas falsch eingetragen habe oder etwas vergessen habe, bin ich für jeden hinweis dankbar.


----------



## Driver76 (8. März 2009)

also, das bekommste NICHT für dein geld, lol. wie herrboy gesagt hat nichts bessers als eine 9600 bekommst evnt. noch ne 9650 aber mehr ist nicht drine, wenn dann eine gute graka drauf ist musste schon mit 2ghz rechnen weil dort wird am prozessor gespart und der hat 2mb, und es werde keine notebooks "serirenmässig" hergestellt die 64bit haben das findest du erst ab 1000 euro..grantie hat jedes produkt noch nie eins gesehen ohne da kannste mit 2 jahren rechenen. und die spiele die du mir genannt hast kann eine 9600 locker auf mitel - high flüssig spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2009)

ne 9650 is noch nicht mal besser als ne 9600 mit DDR3. auch ne 9700 nicht. erst ne 9800 wäre wirklich besser.

Nbooks sind nunmal mind. 2-3 mal teurer als gleichgute PCs. 

für 900€ gibt's das einfach nicht, was du beschreibst. genau wie es für 10.000€ auch keine mercedes E-Klasse als neuwagen gibt...


----------



## orca113 (8. März 2009)

Du könntest es bei Schenker Notebooks probieren.... Aber Herbboys Vergleich mit den 100000€ und der neuen E-Klasse kommt hier genau richtig.Du verlangst für 900€ zu viel.
http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?useri...orienOrder=010;020;040;090&bestellnr=admk0001

ODER aber:http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=213_216&products_id=3237

Bei anderen Herstellern zahlst du richtig Kohle für 9800 und sowas.... oh je für das Geld bekäme ich endlich mein MacBook...


----------



## Driver76 (8. März 2009)

Also das schenker würde ich nicht nehmen weil da ist nichts besonderes, da würde ich mein notebook empfehlen es hat eine 9600 GT 1gb vram, core 2 duo, 4gb ram, 320 gb festplatte 18,4zoll *eintraum* und bluray habe ich für 900euro gekauft und ich kannes dir empfelen. das war ja bei mediamakrt im angebot. wenn du dir 100 euro sparen willst kauf dir die version ohne blu ray player aber blu ray ist immer ein schickes detail  ah ja zum one notebook, willste wirklich einen intel pentium nehmen um eine 9800GTS graka zu haben?!?! ausserdem ist mein freund von der verarbeitung eines one's nicht zu frieden also kann ich es nicht weiter empfehlen. 

@orca26 für 100.000 euro kriegste schon den E63 ///AMG sogar mit ein bisschen sonderausstatung^^


----------



## orca113 (8. März 2009)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gamer Notebook, bis 900€ , need help.*



> @orca26 für 100.000 euro kriegste schon den E63 ///AMG sogar mit ein bisschen sonderausstatung^^/QUOTE]
> 
> Oh ja Sorry,da war eine Null zuviel... war gestern Abend feucht fröhlich
> 
> Ja One und Quali ist so eine Sache... ok,aber ein versuch war es wert.


----------



## Begin-Tov (8. März 2009)

Also, ersteinmal Danke für die viele Zuschrift.
Darüberhinaus wollte ich nicht den Eindruck erwecken überkandidelt große Erwartungen zu haben, aber ich bin mit der Intention herangegangen, dass ich hier vielleicht Anbietertipps bekommen würde, an die ich per google z.B. nicht so einfach rangekommen wäre, quasi Insiderwissen, dass würde auch meine Erwartung an die Diskrepanz zwischen dem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis von  allgemein bekannten Anbietern und "insider" Anbietern erklären.
Seiten wie die mit den Schenker Notebooks oder one, die waren schon die Richtung auf die ich hinaus wollte, nur Schade, dass einige 15,4 Zoller gepostet wurden, weil ich für die eher keine Verwendung hätte, auch wenn die Ausstattungsmäßig sofort mein Herz haben höher schlagen lassen. ^^

mfg^^


----------



## wolf7 (8. März 2009)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gamer Notebook, bis 900€ , need help.*

btw. was für ne Lautstärke kann ich erwarten wenn ich in das hier gepostete Schenker System ne 9800GTS einbauen lasse? 

und @topic würde auch sagen mit 900€ kommst de so oder so net weit... da ist one fast das einzige würde ich schätzen und die sollen ja wie schon geschrieben ne miese qualität haben... du kannst natürlich auch bei Schenker 17 Zoll books bauen lassen bin aber der meinug dass die nicht gerade zu den günstigen Anbiertern gehören sondern hätte ich gedacht eher in richtung dell usw...


----------



## ATImania (8. März 2009)

Also richtige Gameing Notebooks gehen ab 1000€ los und dann aufwärts bis open-end! Aber ein Notebook bis max. 900€ und dann Empire: Total War flüssig in ordentlichen Settings spielen zu wollen ist schon fast unmöglich!! Selbst aktuelle Highend PCs haben hier und da leichte probleme mit dem Game. Und auch Crysis wird mit sicherheit nicht auf max. Settings flüssig laufen. 

Notebooks sind in erster linie gut für Office arbeiten aber weniger zum zocken geeignet (zumindest vom Preis-/Leitsungsverhältnis) 

Gibt aus meiner sicht drei Möglichkeiten:

1.) wartest etwas und investierst noch paar € mehr in ein Notebook
2.) Du sagts "ne" 900,- ist max. und gibst dich mit leichten abstrichen zufrieden 
3.) kaufst dir lieber gleich ein ordentlichen Desktop PC für deutlich weniger €


----------



## Ace (9. März 2009)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gamer Notebook, bis 900€ , need help.*

Lege noch ein bisschen was drauf und nimm das neue MSI GT725 kann ich die nur empfehlen da du nichts besseres bekommst zu dem Preis!habe es jetzt eine Woche und bin absolut zufrieden 
Die Firma One ist auch nicht zu empfehlen!!
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=582894
http://www.notebookjournal.de/forum/showthread.php?t=11473


----------



## Begin-Tov (9. März 2009)

Naja "etwas" , sprich 300 € drauflegen, dass ist mir ein wenig zu viel xD
und weiterhin hatte ich von anspruchsvollem niveau oder von guten Leistungswerten, bzw. spielbarkeit der genannten Spiele gesprochen, nicht von highend ruckelfrei, da weis sich , dass desktop pc's eher dafür geeignet sind... 
wie schauts eigentlich aus , mit preisverfall durch  rezession oder innovationen durch cebit?


----------



## Begin-Tov (9. März 2009)

Notebooks FSC Amilo Xa3530 *4096 MB RAM + 640 GB HDD + Blu-Ray*

ich finde den ganz ansprechend ... für 860 euro O.o


----------



## 4clocker (9. März 2009)

Das hier find ich geil ALTERNATE - BUILDERS - Notebooks - Samsung - E172-Aura T6400 Epon


----------



## Begin-Tov (9. März 2009)

An sich wirklich nicht schlecht, aber die widersprechen sich in der Beschreibung:

" 	Intel® Core 2 Duo T6400 (2,0 GHz)"
+
Intel® Core 2 Duo Prozessor T6400 mit 2,26 GHz. 

und leider nur 3gb ram.

und leider nur 800mhz fsb, aber vom design auch ansprechend.. aber leider nicht mein Teil :-/


----------



## Driver76 (9. März 2009)

macht es wirklich einen unterschied ob du 4gb ram oder 3 hast da ist doch eh immer nur 32bit vista da kommste gleich weit voran, aber zu´m gamen würde ich intel core 2 duo bei notebooks empffehlen weil amd hat nicht so hochwertige und starke prozessoren wie intel


----------



## Begin-Tov (9. März 2009)

ich glaub prozessorabhängig können 32 bit vistasysteme bis zu 3,5 gb ram benutzen, nur ebend nicht die vollen 4gb ram... und falls mal ein 64bit raufsoll.. man kann ja nie wissen...^^


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2009)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gamer Notebook, bis 900€ , need help.*



Begin-Tov schrieb:


> ich glaub prozessorabhängig können 32 bit vistasysteme bis zu 3,5 gb ram benutzen, nur ebend nicht die vollen 4gb ram... und falls mal ein 64bit raufsoll.. man kann ja nie wissen...^^


 2GB RAM kosten grad mal 17€ - du kannst also problemlos einfach 2GB dazukaufen, schmeisst dann nen 1Gb-riegel raus und verkaufst den sogar moch für 5-8€. "nur" 3Gb sind aber auf keinen ein argument GEGEN ein bestimmtes Nbook...


----------



## Begin-Tov (9. März 2009)

Ok, dann bezieh dich aber auch auf oben genannte 2,0 ghz, was bei allem zuspruch für mich doch zu wenig ist.


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2009)

dann musst du halt noch warten, bis es für nur 900€ bessere NBooks gibt. natürlich wird das zu nem zeitpunkt sein, wo inzwischen NOCH anspruchsvollere spiele auf dem markt sein werden 

und wie gesagt: 2GHz mobile is stärker als 2GHz desktop. also nicht denken, ein T5xxx mit 2GHz sei genauso langsam wie ein E5xxx für desktop mit 2GHz.


----------



## Ace (10. März 2009)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gamer Notebook, bis 900€ , need help.*

Naja er kann auch den Acer Aspire 6930 (9600M GT) nehmen den habe ich auch noch und mit dem habe ich schon COD4+5 gespielt die Austattung ist auch gut
Notebook Test News auf notebookjournal.de - Tests - 16,4 Zoll Spiele-Schnäppchen


----------



## Driver76 (10. März 2009)

Ich habe fast das gleiche notebook nur bisschen besser mit 18,4zoll blu ray und ne 9600GT 1gb vram und bin damit total zufrieden... also ich kann es empfehlen


----------



## Begin-Tov (10. März 2009)

@ Herbboy, verständlich, aber ich denke, dass konjunkturelle Einflüsse, mir demnächst hoffentlich im Bezug auf Preis-Leistung, in die Hände spielen, ich hab bei einigen Laptops die Preisentwicklung gesehen, die bis zu 300 Euro unterschied hatte und das kann nicht nur inflationär begründbar sein.
spes.


----------



## Driver76 (14. März 2009)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gamer Notebook, bis 900€ , need help.*



Herbboy schrieb:


> also,  wenn nbooksbilliger nix passendes hat, dann wirst du anderweitig kaum fündig werden. mehr als ne 9600m GT mit DDR3-RAM und ne dualcore mit ~ 2GHz wird für das geld nicht drin sein. allerdings is ein 2GHz-mobile stärker als ein 2GHz desktop. und ein T5xxx is besser als ein T3xxx bei gleichem takt.



Meinste das ein core 2 duo notebook prozessor , einen desktop prozessor mit zB ca 2,33ghz entspricht???


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2009)

ich hab keine genauen vergleiche, aber die reinen GHz sind halt nicht das entscheidende, genau wie es innerhalb der mobilen CPU auc bei glechem takt unterschiede gibt, zB wie gesagt ein 2GHz dualcore der familie T3xxx ist langsamer als ein T5xxx, und ein T8xxx ist nochmal schneller.


----------



## wolf7 (14. März 2009)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gamer Notebook, bis 900€ , need help.*

und die mobilen P Prozessoren sind sparsamer als T Prozessoren dachte ich immer


----------



## Flo2409 (15. März 2009)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gamer Notebook, bis 900€ , need help.*

Und wie denkst du über ein gebrauchtes Notebook?`
Nur als Anhaltspunkt:
Nexoc Osiris E703 III Gamerbook
Intel Core2 7200 2,0 GHz
Geforce 7950m GTX 512MB
2GB Ram 
160GB Festplatte
17 Zoll 1920x1200
WLAN
WinXP Home
Das Notebook erreicht im 3DMark 05 ~10000 Pkt und im 06er *6000 Pkt.
Aktuelle Spiele lassen sich optimal darauf spielen
Da ich gerade eins verkaufe kann ich dir sagen dass es so um die 700€ kostet


----------



## Begin-Tov (15. März 2009)

Danke für den TIpp, ich werde mich in dem Bereich mal umsehen!


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2009)

naja, ein nagelneues Nbook mit ner 9600m GT und DDR3-grakaram bringt auch die leistung wie das gebrauchte nexoc. zB das samsung hier, kostet aktuell 740€: Notebooks Samsung R710-Aura T3200 Diella


----------



## Ace (16. März 2009)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gamer Notebook, bis 900€ , need help.*

Was ist mit dem hier habe ich schon eine Seite vorher gepostet!
Notebook Test News auf notebookjournal.de - Tests - 16,4 Zoll Spiele-Schnäppchen


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2009)

jo, das acer wäre auch gut, is halt 16 zoll. für filme wäre das sogar passender. wenn es dann der acer 6930G mit ner 9600m GT DDR3 nimmt, wäre der mit dem von mir genannten samsung vergleichbar.


----------



## Riezonator (17. März 2009)

jo hab das angespochene 6930 mit Blu Ray seit gestern und es ist Hammer

watch this.....
Produkt: ASPIRE 6930G-584G32BN


----------



## Begin-Tov (20. März 2009)

Eine Frage:
Der Schweizer Franken steht bei um und bei 1,5 Wechselkurs zum Euro, das hiesse, dass ich ein Laptop mit deutscher Tastatur, zu einem verschwindend geringen Preis kaufen könnte ? O.o und wie sähe das denn dann mit dem Import aus?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. März 2009)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gamer Notebook, bis 900€ , need help.*



Flo2409 schrieb:


> Und wie denkst du über ein gebrauchtes Notebook?`
> Nur als Anhaltspunkt:
> Nexoc Osiris E703 III Gamerbook
> Intel Core2 7200 2,0 GHz
> ...



Ja genau !!

Crysis, GTA 4, etc... auf einer 7950M GTX laufen OPTIMAL (mit hohen Details) in der nativen Auflösung (was sonst Qualitätsmäßig keinen Sinn machen würde) !!!!!!

Alter - bitte verarsch ihn nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2009)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gamer Notebook, bis 900€ , need help.*



Begin-Tov schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> Der Schweizer Franken steht bei um und bei 1,5 Wechselkurs zum Euro, das hiesse, dass ich ein Laptop mit deutscher Tastatur, zu einem verschwindend geringen Preis kaufen könnte ? O.o und wie sähe das denn dann mit dem Import aus?


 
die schweizer haben AFAIK ne leicht abweichende tastatur. und ich bin nicht sicher, wie das mit dem zoll ist. schweiz is ja nicht EU. 

sind die Nbooks dort denn effektiv wirklich billiger? versand nicht vergessen!


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2009)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gamer Notebook, bis 900€ , need help.*



Herbboy schrieb:


> die schweizer haben AFAIK ne leicht abweichende tastatur. und ich bin nicht sicher, wie das mit dem zoll ist. schweiz is ja nicht EU.
> 
> sind die Nbooks dort denn effektiv wirklich billiger? versand nicht vergessen!


 
Also ich bin letzten Mai in der Schweiz gewesen und dort kostet Hardware das gleiche wie bei uns. Und die Geschichte "in Samnaun einkaufen da spart man" ist auch verarsche,dort wollte ich meinem kleinen Cousin eine PSP kaufen und war in einem Geschäfft die auch teilweise Hardware verticken. Da kosteten Notebooks Grakas und Konsolen genauso viel und teilweise mehr als bei uns.

*Mal eine Frage zu Notebookgrafikchips:*

Wie schnell ist z.b. so ein 9400 oder 9600 Nividia? Kann man damit Games wie COD4 BF2 in der Nativen Auflösung eine 15,4" gut Spielen ohne ne Diashow zu haben?


----------



## Riezonator (30. März 2009)

mit ner 96GT auf jeden fall hab nen Acer 6930 mit Core 2 2,0GHz und 96GT mit 512MB DDR3

super gut und total flüssig


----------

